# Troubled marriage



## Blueyez29 (Nov 26, 2019)

Needing marriage advice


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome @Blueyez29. Please post when you are ready.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

@Blueyez29., plenty of folks here who can listen and help out. Post when you can.


----------

